# high speed spindle



## Mark_f (Dec 26, 2014)

Has anyone built the high speed spindle attachment offered by J E Howell. They advertise on this site and I was looking at the spindle plans ad. It says it comes with the plans , the bearings , and preload washer all for $23 dollars. I would like to make a high speed spindle and this appears to be a good candidate. I just wondered if anyone has done this kit yet?


Mark Frazier


----------



## george wilson (Dec 26, 2014)

I am not familiar with that kit. But,since it is a HIGH SPEED spindle,I must ask how good can the bearings be for $23.00? You need GOOD bearings for a high speed spindle.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 26, 2014)

george wilson said:


> I am not familiar with that kit. But,since it is a HIGH SPEED spindle,I must ask how good can the bearings be for $23.00? You need GOOD bearings for a high speed spindle.




It states computer grade bearings , but I don't know what that means. For twenty three bucks , maybe worth a shot to try. It mounts in a 3/4 or 7/8 collet and is run with an O ring belt by an auxiliary motor. I figure a small DC motor would run it. It holds 3/16 shank end mills.

Mark Frazier


----------



## countryguy (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting plan kit -  But not much info... post back if you call them and get the 411 on this.    I have the air pencil HS and made my own holder. Same as Jim D. (here)   Same as in 1 of the images from CNC cookbook link below (red pencil device in holder).   also w/ a few other links for HS spindles.  Hope ya do not mind.   
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCHighSpeedSpindleAddOn.htm

http://www.setco.com/spindles/

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/high-speed-spindle


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 27, 2014)

I only want to build it once , so I am trying to find the best plan for the cost.

Mark Frazier


----------



## george wilson (Dec 27, 2014)

I suppose you could google computer grade bearings and find out what grade they are. But,if you're building a grinding spindle,your spindle will not give a decent finish unless the bearings aren't up to snuff. Also,they may not stand the RPM very long. You might get a finish that looks like wild grain plywood.


P.S.: I just Googled it and saved you the work; Computer grade bearings are LOWER QUALITY. They are trying to sneak one over on customers. It sounds  better to say computer grade bearings than dirty,lousy,stinking,miserable, goot for noting college boys,they don't know from none!!!! Well,sorry,I got into imitating the sour faced Dutch master cabinet maker in the museum when I was forced to work in a wing of the cabinet shop as master instrument maker!!!!  Anyway,you get the idea.


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 27, 2014)

good bearings can be cheap, depending on the size. Since the kit specifies a maximum endmill size of 3/16, the bearings are probably really small. if I had to guess I would assume they're just hard drive platter bearings, good for 10k rpm or so. if you are worried about the quality of the bearings just buy the plans and then buy bearings yourself separately.


----------



## Andre (Dec 27, 2014)

When it comes to spindles.....overbuild them IMO. I am building a high speed spindle using 1" ID NTN bearings, should reach about 10k RPM or so, very overbuilt for 3/16"  max cutters. When I finish it I will post a thread if your interested. Hard drive bearings are nothing special, but they do stand up to long time use at high speeds. You can always replace them if they give you some trouble )


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Kit10784

These are decent bearings for high speed spindle.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 27, 2014)

Dan_S said:


> good bearings can be cheap, depending on the size. Since the kit specifies a maximum endmill size of 3/16, the bearings are probably really small. if I had to guess I would assume they're just hard drive platter bearings, good for 10k rpm or so. if you are worried about the quality of the bearings just buy the plans and then buy bearings yourself separately.



Yea, but the bearings come with the plans. I think from all the gladly accepted opinions here, I will skip the kit and find some good plans when ready to build. I got time as I have a half dozen projects going and just finishing up a few of them.


Mark Frazier


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 27, 2014)

mark_f said:


> Yea, but the bearings come with the plans.



They have an $11.70 pdf only download option.
http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/bookshelf/millspindle.htm


----------



## george wilson (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes,Dan,they are class 7!!! You can buy up to class 5 for roller skates. I'd still want at least class 7. My Hardinge HLVH has class 9,but I don't think that is really necessary for a decent spindle.

A while back I wanted to built a super accurate high speed spindle,which I never got around to,and bought some bearings from surplus for $200.00. I could be wrong,but I think they are good for 350,000 RPM(It's been several years). They retailed for much more than I paid.


----------

